# Rollenhebelendschalter für hohe Temperatur



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Kennt jemand eine Lieferanten die Rollenhebelendschalter für hohe Temperaturen (bis 200 Grad) anbieten ? Die meisten Lieferanten haben nur bis 80 Grad.....

Ach ja.... kurze Lieferzeiten sind pflicht


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da vielleicht was passendes im Geschäft.

Die Dinger setzen wir in einem Spannrahmen-Trockner als Knickwinkelüberwachung ein.

Sind von Schmersal, haben allerdings nur EINEN Kontakt.

Ich werd morgen mal nachsehen.



MfG


----------



## edi (4 Juni 2008)

> Sind von Schmersal, haben allerdings nur EINEN Kontakt.


 
Man kann aber auch mehrere Kontakte bekommen , such mal auf der Schmersalseite nach "tropenfest" .
In den Details der aufgelisteten Schalter findest du z.B




> temperatur- und tropenfeste Ausführung mit Keramik-Isolation, von – 40 °C … + 200 °C, Bestellindex t (nur bei Positionsschaltern mit max. 3 Kontakten möglich)


 
Quelle :Schmersal


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Juni 2008)

hallo,
kenn ich auch aus einem spannrahmen, von schmersal.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank Männer.

Wir haben die Teile heute bestellt. Lieferzeit 4 Wochen ....

naja.. wir bekommen erstmal ein Muster und den Rest schicken wir dann der Anlage hinter her.....


----------

